# Best Texturing or Thinning Shears



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I have decent shears for normal stuff, but need a good texturing/thinning shear recommendation!

I bought one from Amazon that works fine on my son, but not so on a maltese.
Thanks for sharing all of your expertise with a newbie like me!!!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I got mine at Sally's. They had a bunch of different options ranging from $15-60+. I got the cheaper ones and they work fine. I like being able to see/touch things like that to get a feel for the quality rather than ordering online.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I own these thinning shears: https://www.petedge.com/product/Master-Grooming-Tools-5200-Series-Thinning-Shears/45769.uts in the 6.5" 46-tooth size. I love them for a mid-priced pair. They cut the hair like butter, and because they have more teeth than quite a few other thinning shears, it blends better.


----------

